
Japanese Scientists Levitate, Move Objects in Mid-Air Using Sound Waves - aespinoza
http://singularityhub.com/2014/01/07/japanese-scientists-levitate-move-objects-in-mid-air-using-sound-waves/
======
VLM
What do you get if you mate the ultrasonic technology of a sonoluminescence
setup, with the ideas behind a paul and/or penning trap (sorta kinda, also
they're usually electromagnetically based)

I always wanted to build a penning trap and levitate a dust spec in a vacuum
chamber and then using an interferometer and some DSP make a hell of a
seismograph. I'd probably just end up electrocuted, dust spec penning traps
run a couple hundred volts...

